# Henrikh Mkhitataryan



## Andreas89 (14 Ottobre 2012)

Grandissimo talento,è velocissimo palla al piede!


----------



## Hammer (14 Ottobre 2012)

Un pensierino ce lo farei


----------



## Fabry_cekko (14 Ottobre 2012)

è veramente bravo


----------



## Jino (14 Ottobre 2012)

Effettivamente sembra avere talento da vendere. Certo lo Shaktar è una bottega carissima.


----------



## aklos (14 Ottobre 2012)

Jino ha scritto:


> Effettivamente sembra avere talento da vendere. Certo lo Shaktar è una bottega carissima.



Non so ben perchè ma mi ricorda sheva....

sarà la provenienza dell' EST
sarà la squadra ucraina...
sarà la velocità...
sarà il gollazzo di sinistro convergendo verso il centro.....

Sarebbe bello averlo in squadra e vederlo crescere!


----------



## Jino (14 Ottobre 2012)

Si ma è già un giocatore da 30mln in su


----------



## Heisenberg (14 Ottobre 2012)

30 mln ? Io penso che con 15-20 te lo porti a casa. Detto questo, noi non siamo tra i papabili.


----------



## Andreas89 (14 Ottobre 2012)

Penso costi di piu' di 20 mln,almeno leggendo le varie news di mercato!


----------



## Jino (14 Ottobre 2012)

Parliamoci chiaro, hanno venduto un difensore centrale per 25 mln di euro al Barca. E secondo voi un giocatore offensivo e di talento lo vendono a 15-20 mln? Anche perchè gli ucraini hanno un potere economico e una base solidissima. Non hanno alcun bisogno di vendere, anzi se volessero potrebbero spendere parecchio. 

Se gente come Pastore, Lucas, Oscar e compagnia bella li vendono a 30-45 mln di euro non vedo francamente perchè questo giocatore non possa rientrare in quel range.


----------



## Heisenberg (14 Ottobre 2012)

Era per dire che secondo me se qualcuno si presenta con 20 mln cash, a gennaio, è possibile che lo vendano visto che comunque non ha dimostrato chissà cosa (se mi sbaglio correggetemi). Certo per valere 30 mln o più e quindi rientrare nel range delle big europee deve aver fatto il fenomeno, anche perchè gioca nel campionato ucraino...


----------



## Kurt91 (14 Ottobre 2012)

Questo per me è davvero buono!


----------



## Andreas89 (14 Ottobre 2012)

Heisenberg ha scritto:


> Era per dire che secondo me se qualcuno si presenta con 20 mln cash, a gennaio, è possibile che lo vendano visto che comunque non ha dimostrato chissà cosa (se mi sbaglio correggetemi). Certo per valere 30 mln o più e quindi rientrare nel range delle big europee deve aver fatto il fenomeno, anche perchè gioca nel campionato ucraino...



Che vale quello italiano!


----------



## Hammer (14 Ottobre 2012)

Heisenberg ha scritto:


> Era per dire che secondo me se qualcuno si presenta con 20 mln cash, a gennaio, è possibile che lo vendano visto che comunque non ha dimostrato chissà cosa (se mi sbaglio correggetemi). Certo per valere 30 mln o più e quindi rientrare nel range delle big europee deve aver fatto il fenomeno, anche perchè *gioca nel campionato ucraino*...



anche Andriy giocava lì


----------



## Heisenberg (14 Ottobre 2012)

Vabe non scomodiamo le Divinità. Non vale quello italiano, almeno non nella sua interezza,oltre alle squadre di vertice, 1-2, le altre sono piuttosto mediocri...


----------



## Jino (14 Ottobre 2012)

Heisenberg ha scritto:


> Era per dire che secondo me se qualcuno si presenta con 20 mln cash, a gennaio, è possibile che lo vendano visto che comunque non ha dimostrato chissà cosa (se mi sbaglio correggetemi). Certo per valere 30 mln o più e quindi rientrare nel range delle big europee deve aver fatto il fenomeno, anche perchè gioca nel campionato ucraino...



E per valere 32 mln Oscar cos'ha fatto nel campionato brasiliano? o Hazard in quello francese? 

Non sto qua a dire che valga veramente 30 mln, ma nel calcio i prezzi ormai son questi. 

Lo Shakthar non ha bisogno di vendere, son ricchi sfondati. Se lo fanno è per cifre altissime.


----------



## Andreas89 (14 Ottobre 2012)

Heisenberg ha scritto:


> Vabe non scomodiamo le Divinità. Non vale quello italiano, almeno non nella sua interezza,oltre alle squadre di vertice, 1-2, le altre sono piuttosto mediocri...



Beh lo Shakthar vale,quantomeno,la Juve.La dinamo kiev puo' passare il turno.In EL il Metalst Kharkiv da anni arriva sempre ai quarti.Praticamente non so da meno,ci sono dati oggettivi importanti!


----------



## Darren Marshall (14 Ottobre 2012)

Grandissimo giocatore! Mi piacerebbe vederlo prima o poi impegnato in un campionato più serio di quello Ucraino.


----------



## Andreas89 (15 Ottobre 2012)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Grandissimo giocatore! Mi piacerebbe vederlo prima o poi impegnato in un campionato più serio di quello Ucraino.



Lo vedo molto bene in Premier!


----------



## Heisenberg (15 Ottobre 2012)

Jino ha scritto:


> E per valere 32 mln Oscar cos'ha fatto nel campionato brasiliano? o Hazard in quello francese?
> 
> Non sto qua a dire che valga veramente 30 mln, ma nel calcio i prezzi ormai son questi.
> 
> Lo Shakthar non ha bisogno di vendere, son ricchi sfondati. Se lo fanno è per cifre altissime.



Si infatti i prezzi per oscar e hazard sono folli ma si sa che in quei campionato appena uno mostra del talento si sparano cifre altissime. Secondo me una big per spendere 30 e passa mln per un talento nel campionato ucraino deve avere più certezze che attualmente Henrikh non fornisce del tutto. Poi è vero che i prezzi sono questi e lo shaktar sicuramente spara alto ma c'è anche da fare i conti con la volontà del giocatore di guadagnare di più e andare a giocare in una squadra più blasonata (non noi).

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Beh lo Shakthar vale,quantomeno,la Juve.La dinamo kiev puo' passare il turno.In EL il Metalst Kharkiv da anni arriva sempre ai quarti.Praticamente non so da meno,ci sono dati oggettivi importanti!



Si ma a parte quelle tre le altre fanno abbastanza defecare. Il nostro campionato farà schifo ma in quanto a difficoltà è tra i primi al mondo per come la vedo io. Sicuramente il metalist non è superiore alla samp di quest'anno o alla fiorentina. Lo shaktar vale la juve (anche di più come hadimostrato) ma la dinamo kiev vale si e no la fiorentina.


----------



## Andreas89 (15 Ottobre 2012)

Heisenberg ha scritto:


> Si ma a parte quelle tre le altre fanno abbastanza defecare. Il nostro campionato farà schifo ma in quanto a difficoltà è tra i primi al mondo per come la vedo io. Sicuramente il metalist non è superiore alla samp di quest'anno o alla fiorentina. Lo shaktar vale la juve (anche di più come hadimostrato) ma la dinamo kiev vale si e no la fiorentina.



Ho i miei dubbi sinceramente,sara'!


----------



## Heisenberg (15 Ottobre 2012)

Non dico che siamo a un livello molto superiore, ma ora come ora, siamo superiori al loro campionato. Fare bene in italia è più difficile che fare bene in Ucraina, specie se giochi in una big, questo dovrai ammetterlo.


----------



## Andreas89 (16 Ottobre 2012)

Heisenberg ha scritto:


> Non dico che siamo a un livello molto superiore, ma ora come ora, siamo superiori al loro campionato. Fare bene in italia è più difficile che fare bene in Ucraina, specie se giochi in una big, questo dovrai ammetterlo.



Mah,i dubbi rimangono sulla questione!


----------



## Darren Marshall (16 Ottobre 2012)

Per quanto riguarda la discussione fra i campionati, beh... Quello italiano col tempo si sta trasformando in un campionato di seconda categoria, anzi forse già lo è, ma per ora è ancora superiore a quello Ucraino.


----------



## Jino (16 Ottobre 2012)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Per quanto riguarda la discussione fra i campionati, beh... Quello italiano col tempo si sta trasformando in un campionato di seconda categoria, anzi forse già lo è, ma per ora è ancora superiore a quello Ucraino.



Il campionato di serie A qualitativamente è già un campionato di seconda fascia.


----------



## Harvey (21 Aprile 2013)

Raiola è diventato il suo procuratore da pochi giorni Lo ha consigliato nell'intervista alla gazza ai top club italiani, di sicuro si accaserà nell'europa che conta a breve...


----------



## Mou (9 Maggio 2013)

Intanto in campionato 24 presenze e 22 reti.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (9 Maggio 2013)

non è roba per l'italia purtroppo


----------



## Mou (10 Maggio 2013)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> non è roba per l'italia purtroppo



Al Real Madrid complice la partenza di Ronaldo destinazione Manchester?


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (10 Maggio 2013)

mourinhomifottotuamoglie ha scritto:


> Al Real Madrid complice la partenza di Ronaldo destinazione Manchester?



potrebbe starci,ma anche al borussia o allo united in caso parte rooney


----------



## Superdinho80 (11 Maggio 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Il campionato di serie A qualitativamente è già un campionato di seconda fascia.



qualitativamente si ma tatticamente rimane ancora il migliore al mondo


----------



## Sesfips (23 Ottobre 2013)

Che forte pure questo. Ieri sera partitone con l'Arsenal e super gol.
Al BVB hanno sostituito benissimo Götze.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (23 Ottobre 2013)

Mi sa che mandando via Goetze e prendendo sto qui si sono addirittura rafforzati. Giocatore mostruoso.


----------



## Jino (23 Ottobre 2013)

Lo dicevo che erano soldi ben spesi per sto qui.


----------



## 4312 (23 Ottobre 2013)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Mi sa che mandando via Goetze e prendendo sto qui si sono addirittura rafforzati. Giocatore mostruoso.


Rafforzati no, questo è molto forte, è più bravo di Goetze negli inserimenti e vede molto la porta. Mario è più assist man, è più incisivo in fase d'impostazione invece. Sono diversi, tuttavia credo che il Borussia abbia perso un qualcosa. Trovo Goetze leggermente più forte e soprattutto Goetze aveva un'intesa con Reus che l'armeno, per forza di cose, al momento non ha.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (23 Ottobre 2013)

4312 ha scritto:


> Rafforzati no, questo è molto forte, è più bravo di Goetze negli inserimenti e vede molto la porta. Mario è più assist man, è più incisivo in fase d'impostazione invece. Sono diversi, tuttavia credo che il Borussia abbia perso un qualcosa. Trovo Goetze leggermente più forte e soprattutto Goetze aveva un'intesa con Reus che l'armeno, per forza di cose, al momento non ha.


Io per l'armeno sono di parte, perché è un giocatore che mi è sempre piaciuto moltissimo. Stiamo parlando comunque dell'eccellenza nel ruolo... Goetze, Ozil, Isco e l'armeno sono i migliori attualmente nel ruolo.
Quanta abbondanza di mezzepunte ha la Germania: Ozil, Goetze, Reus, Draxler, poi hanno anche Kroos sulla trequarti. Non sarà facile scegliere.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (25 Ottobre 2013)

il miglior trequartista in circolazione insieme ad ozil,senza se e senza ma


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (25 Ottobre 2013)

4312 ha scritto:


> Rafforzati no, questo è molto forte, è più bravo di Goetze negli inserimenti e vede molto la porta. Mario è più assist man, è più incisivo in fase d'impostazione invece. Sono diversi, tuttavia credo che il Borussia abbia perso un qualcosa. Trovo Goetze leggermente più forte *e soprattutto Goetze aveva un'intesa con Reus che l'armeno, per forza di cose, al momento non ha*.


Per forza, le loro caratteristiche si sposavano alla perfezione. Reus è un incursore mentre Gotze è un rifinitore(giusto per semplificare), mentre Mkhitaryan è un incursore al pari di Reus, ecco perché Marco sembrava sposarci meglio con Gotze.


----------

